# If you had to choose who to have sex with...



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

If you had to choose who to have sex with between an incredibly obese man/woman and an incredibly skinny man/woman, who'd you choose? Let's get this straight, by obese I don't mean just fat or a little bit overweight, I mean at least 600 lbs of pure meat and bone joy. By skinny I also don't mean a guy that weighs "only" 130 lbs, or a girl, that weighs "only" 100 lbs, I mean "holy s**t, how can you be 40 lbs and still be able to not get blown away by the wind" type of skinny. 

Additional rules: imagine this is your only chance to lose virginity. Also, heaven and hell exist. If you want to get to heaven, you need to lose your virginity, but once you get to heaven, you'll be able to have sex with the most beautiful women/men to ever live whenever you want. If you don't lose your virginity, you'll be raped by Satan for eternity. Satan is either male or female, whichever is worse for you. 

So, what's your choice? Please, state your arguments why as well.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Purleeze...more choices!!


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Maltesta said:


> Purleeze...more choices!!


Not possible. Imagine this is your only chance to lose virginity. Also, heaven and hell exist. If you want to get to heaven, you need to lose your virginity, but once you get to heaven, you'll be able to have sex with the most beautiful women/men to ever live whenever you want. If you don't lose your virginity, you'll be raped by Satan for eternity. So, what's your choice?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

neither. maybe if I was payed 1 million dollars or more.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Always remember the idiom: 'fat people get no love' :yes

The fat chick might be more comfortable though... while the skinny chick will have a super bony ***... 

But it depends: are we talking fashion model kind of skinny, or Burkina Faso kind of skinny?


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Always remember the idiom: 'fat people get no love' :yes
> 
> The fat chick might be more comfortable though... while the skinny chick will have a super bony ***...
> 
> But it depends: are we talking fashion model kind of skinny, or Burkina Faso kind of skinny?


Model skinny would be unfair. I'm talking no more than 40 lbs.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Radical But Legal said:


> Not possible. Imagine this is your only chance to lose virginity. Also, heaven and hell exist. If you want to get to heaven, you need to lose your virginity, but once you get to heaven, you'll be able to have sex with the most beautiful women/men to ever live whenever you want. If you don't lose your virginity, you'll be raped by Satan for eternity. So, what's your choice?


Hhmm...depends - is Satan male or female?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Radical But Legal said:


> Not possible. Imagine this is your only chance to lose virginity. Also, heaven and hell exist. If you want to get to heaven, you need to lose your virginity, but once you get to heaven, you'll be able to have sex with the most beautiful women/men to ever live whenever you want. If you don't lose your virginity, you'll be raped by Satan for eternity. So, what's your choice?


This thread... just got serious. :lol

Hm... this is like a game of Guess Who.

Does the obese person have hair or is he bald?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I hear a clamour for more choices!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, at 40 pounds, either they'd be in the hospital on life support, or they'd be dead.

So, I suppose the obese partner wins by default.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Charmander said:


> This thread... just got serious. :lol
> 
> Hm... this is like a game of Guess Who.
> 
> Does the obese person have hair or is he bald?


He's/she's all bald upstairs, but a jungle downstairs. Same goes for the skinny person.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Maltesta said:


> Hhmm...depends - is Satan male or female?


Whichever is worse for you, he's/she's that.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm seriously thinking about celibacy.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

What a thread!!!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Even if the skinny person was dead at 40 pounds I'd still choose that, no doubts about it. Course that would make it necrophilia and therefore wrong but still....


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> Even if the skinny person was dead at 40 pounds I'd still choose that, no doubts about it. Course that would make it necrophilia and therefore wrong but still....


Wouldn't it be hard to finish the job though? I assume you're straight, but I think it would be kinda hard to be a female necrophiliac. Men have it easier.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd just let Satan rape me


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Stick my dick in an oversized bag of lard or between a pair of popsicle sticks.

If I could reassure my penis well enough to make him come out of hiding from either, I'd probably go a few bases with the toothpick. No sex. Skeletal view is would be kinda fun to dabble with, pre-"all the way."


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I vote for self inflicted castration.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Maltesta said:


> Purleeze...more choices!!


There's always the option of saying "**** this thread" as I am about to do.. :no


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

This is an odd thread, but I'll play.

I would chose the one I liked the best, if I have no other information then weight.

I would pleasure the overweight person.

I think it would feel more comfortable and I would be afraid of hurting the 40lb person.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Radical But Legal said:


> If you want to get to heaven, you need to lose your virginity, but once you get to heaven, you'll be able to have sex with the most beautiful women/men to ever live whenever you want. If you don't lose your virginity, you'll be raped by Satan for eternity. Satan is either male or female, whichever is worse for you.


What kind of sick religion is this? :teeth


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Radical But Legal said:


> *Not possible. Imagine this is your only chance to lose virginity.* Also, heaven and hell exist. If you want to get to heaven, you need to lose your virginity, but once you get to heaven, you'll be able to have sex with the most beautiful women/men to ever live whenever you want. If you don't lose your virginity, you'll be raped by Satan for eternity. So, what's your choice?


I'm not sure why you even put that line in there, since the raped by satan for all eternity bit, is probably enough of an incentive :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Radical But Legal said:


> Wouldn't it be hard to finish the job though? I assume you're straight, but I think it would be kinda hard to be a female necrophiliac. Men have it easier.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_erection


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Neither. Super skinny ( the unhealthy type) freaks me out, just skin and bones, I don't even think I can get hard because it would freak me out to much. And I'm not attracted at all to fat people. I think I'd stay a virgin if those are my only options.....


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

All these replies made me laugh but I think I'd just flip a coin. Anything is better than being raped by satan.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

As a skinny chick, I might pick a large man. Because you know, as skinny people we might cause a fire from all that grinding and stuff.. yeah..

But is it even possible for an extremely obese dude to have sex? His gut might be a natural cock blocker. Which I would be 100000000000000% ok with because then we wont have to do it.

Cock isn't censored, wat? Nice...


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been thinking about what I'd choose for a long time and I've decided to choose the incredibly obese woman. Having sex with a skeleton would hurt like hell, because you're basically just humping a bag of bones. Meanwhile, having sex with an incredibly obese woman would be somewhat of an adventure. I mean you'd have to go through layers and layers of fat just to get to where you want. It would probably look disgusting, but also a little bit interesting. Sex would probably feel like humping a pillow, so it wouldn't hurt as much. Also, if I wanted to end my pain, I'd just tell her to get on top of me and I'd probably die in a matter of seconds. I think that should count as losing your virginity. Really shocked that the results are so one sided though.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Well, at 40 pounds, either they'd be in the hospital on life support, or they'd be dead.
> 
> So, I suppose the obese partner wins by default.


And with the obese partner YOU would be in the hospital or dead. I'll take the skeleton over that.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

nomi said:


> *As a skinny chick, I might pick a large man. Because you know, as skinny people we might cause a fire from all that grinding and stuff.. yeah..*
> 
> But is it even possible for an extremely obese dude to have sex? His gut might be a natural cock blocker. Which I would be 100000000000000% ok with because then we wont have to do it.
> 
> Cock isn't censored, wat? Nice...


:haha

And I thought that too about an obese guy having sex. The penis gets lost in all the rolls or something. Or if you're on the bottom you'd just get crushed.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

What a nebulous way of asking would you rather.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd find both horrible, but having sex with someone morbidly obese would be slightly worse.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Well, *at 40 pounds, either they'd be in the hospital on life support, or they'd be dead.*
> 
> So, I suppose the obese partner wins by default.


LMAOOO I know right!!


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

In my past life, my enemies knew me as "bonecrusher."

I'm taking my talents to the bedroom in this poll.

No, really, I'd just go watch porn and drive up the self service.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

With the massive amount of fat rolls you would have to go through you would have to have like a monster dong to even get to it.

And then there is the other side of the coin, one thrust and you would prolly shatter her pelvis from malnutrition.

Its like lose lose? D:

This thread, and a white stuff comes out when I poop thread, and how do you wipe yourself after going to the toilet.... Keeping it classy SAS :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

..can I watch..?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> Reminds me of this song  Big girl you are beautiful by Mika


i love mika!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

If 200-250 lb girl counts as obese id go with that. Now of its like the female Blob I'll pass


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I choose the OP


----------

